# Any Info On My E. Gluck Trading Co. - Marked France?



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Guys...

I was cleaning out a box in the garage and found this:



















I did a search here and came up with nada. I Googled it and came up with some newer info but nothing on one that was marked as France as everything in Google says they are made in the US with all kinds of lesser brands under their belt (Armitron - yech!). Both the case and movement are marked as E. Gluck Trading Co. France. Case is Marked E. E. Gluck. etc. For being a cheap watch I am fairly impressed with it. I always like the lightening bolt 2nd hand and the simplicity of the dial. It also has a display back. The condition is fantastic after a light cloth buffing (you can't tell by the pix). Any idea how to change out the battery? Does this come out the front or the same method for removing the display back?

Sorry about the flash glare - best I could do for now. Thanx in advance for any help or comments, they are appreciated.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Its a standard French-made LIP R 148 movement found in many watch brands in the 1960's

Un-do single screw on the battery clamp to change battery (301). It's the top left screw in your photo.

Movement comes out through front after removing 1) crystal 2) stem and 3) two large movement screws


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx Paul... we can always count on you for such matters... and FAST

Are you telling me this is from the '60's?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Are you telling me this is from the '60's?


Yes. Here is my Vulcain:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice glass back on that vulcain Paul, i do like looking at those movements......... Is that a glass diode next to the solenoid winding? i used to collect those, the diodes that is


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> Is that a glass diode next to the solenoid winding? i used to collect those, the diodes that is


They used a variety of different looking diodes, but, yes, that is a see-through glass one.

Funny thing to collect though, isn't it? :huh:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a glass diode next to the solenoid winding? i used to collect those, the diodes that is
> ...


I used to collect valves because they look like 50's Rocket Ships... I was young.

Lovely watch by the way.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ha ha....... yes i used to collect valves too!!! as well as glass diodes........to look inside and see how it works...

I used to take things apart when i was "smaller". Reel to reel tape recorders was a personal favourite, strip them and remove every compoenent! I also liked the sound of them as well as played music on my dads Grundig one.....

Old valve radio's was another one i used to strip, after owning them for a while, fascinated by watching the valves glow at night.......

But mainly it was clocks! every time we visited a family friend or uncle, they would give me an old clock or alarm clock to keep me quiet, and i relished stripping them apart and seeing how they worked and trying to put them together again, they never worked after though........

Now today I can strip them and re-build them and they still work afterwards!!


----------

